# Helicopter strikes power line near Yellowknife



## R933ex

Not sure if this has already been posted yet.. 


http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/story/2012/02/14/north-yellowknife-ram-helicopter.html


----------



## Scott

DO NOT READ THE COMMENTS


----------



## The Bread Guy

Scott said:
			
		

> DO NOT READ THE COMMENTS


Buddy, that's like putting up a "Wet Paint" sign and telling people not to touch  ;D

Seriously, if you rearrange the comments in order of "Highest Rated" first, they're actually FAR less whacked.


----------



## Fatalize

If I was a CF pilot I would definitely go read over all of those comments for advice on how to fly. 

unfortunate but life will go on.


----------



## Rogo

I feel this is Ironic.

"He said they won't be able to assess the damage until crews can be dispatched to the location by helicopter."


----------



## Strike

Fatalize said:
			
		

> If I was a CF pilot I would definitely go read over all of those comments for advice on how to fly.
> 
> unfortunate but life will go on.



Please tell me that's sarcasm.


----------



## fraserdw

I don't see the problem, don't they give us all this crap to see if we can break it?


----------



## REDinstaller

Uhmmm, NO.


----------



## Fatalize

Strike said:
			
		

> Please tell me that's sarcasm.



Yes lol, cbc.ca comments are probably some of the most annoying and stupid posts on the internet.


----------



## Strike

Fatalize said:
			
		

> Yes lol, cbc.ca comments are probably some of the most annoying and stupid posts on the internet.



Phew!  Use the sarcasm emoticon next time! There are some stupid people on the interwebz.


----------



## The Bread Guy

.... from the Directorate of Flight Safety (*CAVEAT:  the investigation's not over yet*):





> While supporting Ex ARCTIC RAM, Griffon CH146453 was conducting a night area of operations familiarization in the approved Temporary Tactical Low Flying Area.  All three aircrew were qualified, current and authorized for the mission.  They were all wearing night vision goggles.
> 
> The crew departed YZF, proceeded into the approved exercise area and conducted their planned landings and take offs at two Forward Operating Bases.  On the return to YZF, while conducting low level flying training, the aircraft contacted three high power transmission lines approximately 6.5 NMnorth westof YZF.  The three wires were guided through the wire strike protection system and were severed, which removed electrical power to the city ofYellowknife.
> 
> Post-impact, windshield plexiglas and other debris entered the cockpit and entangled the Aircraft Captain’s helmet.  Shortly thereafter, the First Officer initiated a 180-degree turn to return to YZF and then overflew the same high-tension power line.  The aircraft then approached YZF from the north, overflew several taxiways, ramps, and the main runway before turning onto the Golf taxiway and hover-taxing to the ramp for landing and shut down.
> 
> The aircraft sustained B category damage.  Severe damage was found to the left pilot windshield, top window and adjacent fuselage structure.  Electrical burn marks were found on the left tail pylon and the left and right fuselage, which indicate electrical discharge exit points.  The aircraft was returned to third line contractor for further damage assessment.
> 
> The investigation is focussing on aircrew supervision, pre-flight preparations and briefings, aircrew human factors, in-flight decision making, low level flying in the wires environment and the wire strike protection system.


----------



## my72jeep

Funny A Military helicopter hits a power line but lands safe makes the news, but a Ont MNR A Star hits the ground and is a total loss doesn't even make the news?
Sorry I found the clip from CBC just now only been looking for it for a month. shared with all the normal yadda yadda..
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/thunder-bay/story/2012/03/16/sby-helicopter-crash.html


----------



## The Bread Guy

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Funny A Military helicopter hits a power line but lands safe makes the news, but a Ont MNR A Star hits the ground and is a total loss doesn't even make the news?
> Sorry I found the clip from CBC just now only been looking for it for a month. shared with all the normal yadda yadda..
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/thunder-bay/story/2012/03/16/sby-helicopter-crash.html


The MNR crash _*did*_ get media coverage, as you found out.

Why did the Griffon crash get more coverage nationally?
1)  More people were affected by the Yellowknife incident (power went out for some time).
2)  Media were already attending and paying attention to a major exercise under way in the Arctic.
3)  The MNR crash happened in a part of the world that, in spite of the presence of CBC staff, the Toronto-based news gatekeepers appear to shine light on only when there's tragedy (or so it seems to at least one resident of this part of the world, anyway).


----------



## IRepoCans

I skimmed through the comments, noticed that a CF-35 discussion somehow broke out... very odd indeed.


----------

